# Equip für nen 80er Warri Tank



## CptCork (14. April 2009)

Hallo an alle


Ich kämpf mich schon eine lange Zeit durch das www um Hilfe zu finden.

Ich will wissen was ein gutes Tank Equip fürn Krieger ist und woher man das her bekommt.

Vielleicht solltet ihr berücksichtigen das ich in hohe inis selten mitgenommen werde weil ich als Tank und als DD nicht zu gebrauchen bin. 

habe schon 3 mal Nexus normal getankt und denke das das ein Klacks ist Gestern sogar zu 4 (2 dk dds und ein schattenpriester) und gewipet sind wir nur am endboss.

Sollte schon ein gleiches Thema bestehen tut es mir sorry ^^ weil ich habe echt nichts gefunden und würde mich dann über den Link freuen.


Liebe Grüße 
CptCork ein 80er Amateur Tank xD


----------



## Matago (14. April 2009)

Unter diesem Link findest du denk ich mal alles was du wissen wolltest.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77614

So Long


----------



## Plattenbau (14. April 2009)

Hi ho,

zunächst mal brauchst du Equip mit Verteidigung drauf.
Und zwar so lange bis du die 540 Verteidigung erreicht hast.
Also gugg erst mal, was du mit deinem Equip so zusammenbekommst.

Danach kannst du dann anhand der Liste, die Matago dir gepostet hast schauen, wo du Items findest, die Deine bestehende Rüssi verbessern.
Also zum Beispiel aus dem AH, Questbelohunung oder aus den non Hero Instanzen  (HDB non Hero droppt super Tank-Trinket)
Wenn du random gehst dann sind ab 540 die Hero Inis für Dich erreichbar und Du kannst dort gezielt 
Ausrüstung sammeln.

Aber wichtiger als das Equipp ist für den Hobbytank ein dickes Fell, das droppt leider nicht in den Instanzen...

Und vor allem wissen, wie man mit den ganzen Fähigkeiten als Kriegertank umgeht,
was die Bosse so können und welche Tanktik angebracht ist,
Symbole setzen usw...
das werfe ich mal pauschal in die Menge, weil Du etwas von nicht zu gebrauchen erwähnt hast...
(dafür such Dir am besten ein kleine Gruppe sehr entspannter Typen)

Solltest Du Detailfragen haben gern als PM, bevor das hier zu einer der üblichen völlig nutzlosen Forengeblubbersammlungen entartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (15. April 2009)

Heyho!

Zuerst einmal lass dir alle Saronitsachen von dem Schmied herstellen die +Deff haben dann solltest du auf 540 Verteidigung kommen.

Nun erstmal Geduld , suche dir Leute oder geh mit der Gilde erstmal paar Heros für Marken etc.

Wenn du nun etwas besseres EQ hast geh nun nach AZJOL Hero beim 2ten Boss droppt ein Schmuck mit 111 Ausdauer das reicht für den Anfang und wenn du Glück hast beim Endboss dann der Alte Richtgurt.

Danach stattest du am besten Ahn Kahet Hero einen Besuch ab da es nebendran steht und auch noch Herolds Armschienen für dich droppen beim Endboss.

Nun gehst du nach HDZ4 Hero und holst dir beim Endboss das Königswappen von Lordaeron oder so^^

So hab ich es mit meinem DK gemacht nur dass er kein Schild gebraucht hat.

Dann versuch mal paar mal Naxx mitzugehen und ja so wirst du ein erfolgreicher Krieger :'D


mfg


----------



## CptCork (15. April 2009)

Alles klar danke für eure Hilfe

bin mal gespannt ob ich weit komme 

kann mir vl auch jemand einen link zu dd rüsi schicken und eine dem entsprechende skillung

es gibt ja ab heute dual skillung udn die würde ich dann gerjne nutzen ^^


lg


----------



## Taluran (17. April 2009)

Hi,

Ich Spiele nen Tank DuDu, wenn du normal tank geskillt ist is das schon mal gut, wichtig ist das du erstmal alle Hero Inis abfarmst, danach Naxx 10er oder 25er um besseres equip du bekommen, man bekommt auch Items bei Ruf fraktionen. Wenn du dann soweti gues equip hast und auch gut Tanken kannst wird es irgendwann auch leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man sollte auch gute DD´s und nen guten Healer haben, weil Tank alleine kann ja net wirklich viel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Taluran


----------

